# October Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club ride!



## fboggs1986 (Oct 3, 2017)

October ride!! Sunday October 22nd meet at 9am ride at 10am. We will meet in Villa Park IL at Cortesi Veterans Memorial Park. Address is 320 E Kenilworth Ave Villa Park IL 60181. We will ride down the Prairie Path to Wheaton grab some lunch and head back. See you there!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bump coming up this Sunday! Hoping the rain holds off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2017)

Same day as our swap, too bad there’s a rain chance for your area too. Let’s hope we all stay dry. Have a great ride!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 20, 2017)

Unfortunately I will be moving this ride to Nov 12th due to 100% chance of rain Sunday. All the same info same ride just the date changed. Hope to see you there!
We will be riding for a little after the Carpentersville swap tomorrow if anyone is around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 11, 2017)

Again have to cancel due to rain! I will keep you guys posted on the next ride. 
Thanks,
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

